# How long have you lived in Egypt



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

I am courious who is the longest Expat living hear?
i am 11 years hear but i did hear a 29 years someware


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

11 years, Wow!

SOme have been for a really long time. 

I have been only for four years. Came with my then two years old little girl and a five months old baby. 
There's been good and bad times. We are fine now though.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

7 years, but coming to an end in a few months, moving to one of the GCC countries for business reasons. I will NEVER forget Egypt, I will leave behind a deep felt personal loss, but also some of the happiest days of my life. Egypt, whatever anybody may think about it, shaped me and made me a better person. Ironical I know, unlikely for sure that such a delapidated 7000 year old society could have such an impact on me, but that is exactly what happened to me. I am going to miss this place...


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been living between here and Europe winter here summer europe for 30 years this year resident here and resident in France.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

It will be 3 years in July. Time flies when you are having fun


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Arrived here in 2002, February 22nd is my 10 year anniversary for moving here. 9 years in Sharm,, now living in Alexandria for the forseeable future, God willing.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

farrell said:


> I am courious who is the longest Expat living hear?
> i am 11 years hear but i did hear a 29 years someware


Lived here most of '83 and '84. Visted about once a month from '88 to '96. Been here five and a half years this time


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

We have been here since July 1999, almost 13 years!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

farrell said:


> I am courious who is the longest Expat living hear?
> i am 11 years hear but i did hear a 29 years someware


Egypt ??? Is it a nice place, shall I leave England and live there:tongue1:

Me, I've done a glorious 2 years and I am now officially Egyptian:clap2:


----------



## Elle72 (Oct 4, 2011)

How did u survive all these years here?  I arrived 8 months ago from Chicago but thank God Beirut is only an hour away by air lane: or else I would have suffocated in Cairo. So every 2 months I fly to Lebanon to party, Ski, and see some greenery.....


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Living year round in El Gouna since 2004. Absolutely love every minute of it!


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been back an forward between England and Egypt since 1998 - been living in Maadi for 6 months this time.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> 11 years, Wow!
> 
> SOme have been for a really long time.
> 
> ...


First arrived in Cairo in 2002 for 4 years and again back in 2008 until now.... It will be 8 years over all....In a few months moving to Spain ( actually back to Madrid, have lived there already 5 years during the 70's).


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

How wonderful!
Is that for work? Ijust Love Madrid, I have beautiful childhood memories of my city.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> How wonderful!
> Is that for work? Ijust Love Madrid, I have beautiful childhood memories of my city.


Great city, lovely country. I used to fly there from Jeddah and stop for a day before going on to my flat in Alicante. I thought that it was as good as it could get, and I still think that I may have been right!


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> How wonderful!
> Is that for work? Ijust Love Madrid, I have beautiful childhood memories of my city.


Yes... already lived there 5 years but I was a child then (1970-75) !...lot's of good memories!:ranger:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Elle72 said:


> How did u survive all these years here?  I arrived 8 months ago from Chicago but thank God Beirut is only an hour away by air lane: or else I would have suffocated in Cairo. So every 2 months I fly to Lebanon to party, Ski, and see some greenery.....


I live in the green belt in Giza with my lovley wife two children ducks hens and two peacocks, maby a sheep or a gamuso depending on the time of year had to leave Maadi after 5 years living there was too pulited for a simple orish boy, but we party every day!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Was here for two years as a teen in 1993 1994 then again 1998 and now here since 2010.

Now I have a job offer from Canada (Alberta region). Not decided yet on what will I do.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm still pretty much the baby of the group - with the exception of really new ones - a year for me come mid April.........loving it, especially travelling round Cairo by microbus....never a dull moment!


----------

